# Hydrangeas



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2021)

Our weather here in New England has been unseasonably mild after a very hot and rainy summer.  This has resulted in one of the longest flower seasons I can remember.  My hydrangea has been flowering like crazy the last couple of weeks.  The various ages and sun location of the blooms have resulted in different colors.  This reminded me of a photo I’d seen years ago I think here on TPF that is always wanted to recreate.  These blooms are all from one plant and picked in October.  I think that’s pretty cool!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 17, 2021)

Lovely shot.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 17, 2021)

I was just looking at ours the other day and marveling at the different hues of purple and blue on the same blooms. Unfortunately, they think our fall foliage will just be hues of brown because of the weather this year. Pity since the trees are still loaded with leaves.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 21, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mndmeld (Jan 27, 2022)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 28, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot.....





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I was just looking at ours the other day and marveling at the different hues of purple and blue on the same blooms. Unfortunately, they think our fall foliage will just be hues of brown because of the weather this year. Pity since the trees are still loaded with leaves.





jeffashman said:


> Gorgeous!





mndmeld said:


> Absolutely stunning.



Thanks All!  Sorry I missed the earlier replies.  I appreciate the feedback and support!


----------

